# Superliner Bedroom A question



## Ken Byrddogg (Mar 17, 2017)

I recently booked Bedroom A on a Superliner train gojng from NYC to Chicago. I was told this was smaller than the other bedrooms on the train because of it being at the end of the hall and having a cut out for passengers to turn the corner.

Are there any pictures of this room someone is willing to post? Are there any members who have had this room in their travels? Is it really really cramped? Should I avoid it? Would I be better off in the B,C,D,or E rooms?


----------



## pennyk (Mar 17, 2017)

On which train will you be traveling? Are you sure it is a superliner going from NYP to Chicago? Could it be the Lakeshore Limited (a Viewliner)?


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 17, 2017)

Never used it but, if you are alone, it might not make a difference. Also, there may or not be other bedrooms available on your trip

Here are some diagrams...the Superliner sleeper is second from the top...

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 17, 2017)

Superliners can go through the tunnels to NYP, so if your ticket is NYP to CHI, the train is either the LSL or the Cardinal. Both have Viewliner Sleeping Cars which only have 2 Bedrooms (A & B). The Superliner has 5 Bedrooms on the upper level, and Room A on the SUperliners is smaller based on its configuration of the bathroom/shower.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2017)

You mean that Superlinerscan NOT go into Penn Station. (They are too tall to fit in the tunnels leading to Penn Station.) Both the Lake Shore Limited go directly from Chicago to New York City and use Viewliner (single level) sleepers. The Capitol Limited goes from Chicago to Washington (with a connecting train required to get to NYC) and uses Superliner (2 level) sleepers.

Only on Superliners is bedroom A smaller then the other bedrooms. On Viewliners' both bedrooms A and B are identical in size.


----------



## Ken Byrddogg (Mar 18, 2017)

pennyk said:


> On which train will you be traveling? Are you sure it is a superliner going from NYP to Chicago? Could it be the Lakeshore Limited (a Viewliner)?


Its the Capitol Limited and I misspoke. I'm on a Northeast Regional from NYC-WASH and then on the CL from WASH-CHI.


----------



## Ken Byrddogg (Mar 18, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> You mean that Superlinerscan NOT go into Penn Station. (They are too tall to fit in the tunnels leading to Penn Station.) Both the Lake Shore Limited go directly from Chicago to New York City and use Viewliner (single level) sleepers. The Capitol Limited goes from Chicago to Washington (with a connecting train required to get to NYC) and uses Superliner (2 level) sleepers.
> 
> Only on Superliners is bedroom A smaller then the other bedrooms. On Viewliners' both bedrooms A and B are identical in size.


You're right. I misspoke. I'm looking at my itinerary now.


----------



## Ken Byrddogg (Mar 18, 2017)

pennyk said:


> On which train will you be traveling? Are you sure it is a superliner going from NYP to Chicago? Could it be the Lakeshore Limited (a Viewliner)?


Its the Capitol Limited going from WASH-CHI. I misspoke. I see the itinerary now.


----------



## Ken Byrddogg (Mar 18, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> You mean that Superlinerscan NOT go into Penn Station. (They are too tall to fit in the tunnels leading to Penn Station.) Both the Lake Shore Limited go directly from Chicago to New York City and use Viewliner (single level) sleepers. The Capitol Limited goes from Chicago to Washington (with a connecting train required to get to NYC) and uses Superliner (2 level) sleepers.
> 
> Only on Superliners is bedroom A smaller then the other bedrooms. On Viewliners' both bedrooms A and B are identical in size.





FrensicPic said:


> Never used it but, if you are alone, it might not make a difference. Also, there may or not be other bedrooms available on your trip
> 
> Here are some diagrams...the Superliner sleeper is second from the top...
> 
> http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


This is extremely helpful. Might you know of any photos or Youtube videos that tour the actual Bedroom A?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been in Bedroom A on Superliners several times, and,while they are better than a Roomette,all of the other Bedrooms are better when it comes to space. ( when the Couch is in Nightime mode you can't get to the bathroom/shower door which faces,the opposite direction of the other Bedrooms.)

Other considerations are that A is over the trucks,hence it rides rougher, and that since A is next to the Sliding Door on the end of the Sleeper,you can hear the door open and close when passengers come and go from the next car.

I prefer Bedroom E since it is next to the Stairs, by the Coffee Kiosk and only has one Bedroom (D)next to it. (as does A which is the only Bedroom that can't be made into a Suite since there is no connecting door to Bedroom B.)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 18, 2017)

If you can "modify" your reservation to one of the other bedrooms, I think you would be much happier.


----------



## KmH (Mar 18, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Other considerations are that A is over the trucks,hence it rides rougher, and that since A is next to the Sliding Door on the end of the Sleeper,you can hear the door open and close when passengers come and go from the next car.


Unless the end of a Superliner sleeper car the A bedroom is at - is the end of the train.In which case the sliding door is disabled and would only be opened by the Conductor.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 18, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> If you can "modify" your reservation to one of the other bedrooms, I think you would be much happier.


Yeah, the Amtrak employee I spoke to said that "A" was the least popular of the bedrooms. Maybe I should change it.


----------



## Sauve850 (Mar 18, 2017)

I like bedroom A if traveling alone. No noisy neighbors like the other bedrooms with connecting doors. And they can be noisy. Ive been in A-E and I do not notice the ride to be much rougher in A. Yes its over the trucks. Nor do I notice the sliding door. And with couch in nighttime mode I have no trouble getting up and using restroom. Ive done at least 20 coast to coast trips. A is smaller but as a single traveler you really don't notice it.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 18, 2017)

I have traveled in a Superliner Bedroom A on the late and lamented Desert Wind. It had plenty of room for two people. Yes, the bathroom door was oriented differently than the other bedrooms, but that posed no issues. Ride quality? Saw no difference. Being the last car on the train, I had the advantage of being able to have easy, quick access to the "train window" at the rear of the car. This was one of my most memorable Amtrak trips.


----------



## George K (Mar 19, 2017)

Rode the Empire Builder in Bedroom A last year.

Other than the orientation of the door to the bathroom (it's near the entry to the bedroom), there's one other difference: The space at the "chair" is significantly smaller than in the other four bedrooms. If you're traveling alone, it's probably not an issue, because you're going to spend time on the couch.

I sat in the chair all the way from Chicago to Portland, and though snug, it was fine (note: the chair *itself* is not smaller, but there's no room between the chair and the bathroom wall.

As mentioned above, I also saw no difference in the ride.

THe longer walk to the stairs and coffee was a non-issue for me. It's, what, 20 feet?


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 19, 2017)

Add me to the Bedroom A fan club. The lack of a sliding partition between connecting bedrooms is the perk I like best. One bad experience with noisy neighbors is one too many. Soundproofing in A is the best of all possible superliner bedroom choices hands down.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 20, 2017)

George K said:


> Rode the Empire Builder in Bedroom A last year.
> 
> Other than the orientation of the door to the bathroom (it's near the entry to the bedroom), there's one other difference: The space at the "chair" is significantly smaller than in the other four bedrooms. If you're traveling alone, it's probably not an issue, because you're going to spend time on the couch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your description. I'd like to see a photo of the room but I can't find any online.


----------



## George K (Mar 20, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> Thanks for your description. I'd like to see a photo of the room but I can't find any online.


This is NOT bedroom A, but another one (either C or E). Everything about A is the same other than the location of the door to the bathroom, and the space between the seat and the wall. Image the bathroom extending to where the mirror is. That's the space that you lose.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 20, 2017)

George K said:


> kenbyrddogg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your description. I'd like to see a photo of the room but I can't find any online.
> ...


Top notch reply George. Very clear and concise. If we ever get around to creating an Amtrak FAQ this post should be included.


----------



## Ken Byrddogg (Mar 21, 2017)

George K said:


> kenbyrddogg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your description. I'd like to see a photo of the room but I can't find any online.
> ...


I can't see these images. I'm not a member apparently.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2017)

It's not you. I can't see them either!

They must have been linked incorrectly.


----------



## fixj (Mar 28, 2017)

Here is a shot of Bedroom A from the hallway.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 30, 2017)

For one person, the room works, but as the picture shows is a bit cramped moving around with a second person, especially at night.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 21, 2017)

Because of the location of the door to the bathroom in Bedroom A, it is not as suitable of a room for two as the other Bedrooms are. But, one can make it work! One advantage is if the Sleeper is the last car on the train, one is just right around the corner to the window in the outside door. A great viewing spot!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 21, 2017)

I had that on #27!  And there were 2 people in Room A - no fun.


----------



## seat38a (Apr 27, 2017)

Just an FYI, the position of the bathroom door from what I can tell will make it difficult for person of size to enter and exit the bathroom. I visited Bedroom A when I was on the Sunset Limited and the amount of space between the door and the wall of the bedroom looked tight.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 28, 2017)

seat38a said:


> Just an FYI, the position of the bathroom door from what I can tell will make it difficult for person of size to enter and exit the bathroom. I visited Bedroom A when I was on the Sunset Limited and the amount of space between the door and the wall of the bedroom looked tight.


Another disadvantage to the position of the door to the bathroom is that someone walking the corridor outside of the Bedroom when someone is entering/exiting the bathroom and the door/curtain to the Bedroom is open, one is in full view of the person(s) in the corridor.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 28, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> It's not you. I can't see them either!
> 
> They must have been linked incorrectly.


Attached pictures don't show up again when the post containing them is quoted.


----------

